# Partridge bliss



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is a photo from a great hunt I had just before my trip to North Dakota. I actually had superb hunting for chukars and huns both for weeks leading up to my voyage to North Dakota. Huns, for some reason are more difficult to predict there. When they inhabit semi-mountainous, non agricultural terrain, a man can learn their ways. Sometimes both species can be found near one another also. The Wyoming limit is 5, individually! This makes the occasional 10 bird day possible.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice! Best eating birds IMO.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Impressive!!!


----------



## bobby f (Dec 4, 2010)

Kingcanada, what breed of dog is that in the picture?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to respond, I've been busy shooting more of these birds. I am heading to New Mexico to hunt scaled quail over new years (been 5 years since last time!) and will not be on here for awhile again. To answer your question, she is a border collie. She is pretty old now and nearly deaf. It looks like I will be getting a pup in a few months. She is still healthy and hunts well, but the signs are there that I need to start training her replacement. I will be getting another like her. I hunt a wide variety of birds and a border collie will learn to hunt differently according to the type of bird and terrain. I thought real hard about a pointing breed, but some types of birds I hunt either won't hold or just simply run hard and flush wild. I also hope to take advantage of some of those hearding instincts. It would be real handy to have a dog push running birds back toward the gun. :thumb:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Great pic's...Hope to get my hands on those someday as well!


----------

